# Ufc 180 - My Fake Poster



## rich212 (Feb 8, 2014)

I just did a fake poster using Overeem and Faber. I know that Faber isn't a light heavyweight but I just wanted to add a title belt in the background. What do you think? :thumbsup:


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Overeem isn't a light heavyweight either, but I applaud your enthusiasm. Your two favorite fighters I take it?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Faber by RNC


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

cough cough


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

More birds.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rich212 (Feb 8, 2014)

boatoar said:


> Overeem isn't a light heavyweight either, but I applaud your enthusiasm. Your two favorite fighters I take it?


Yes they are. I don't know why I said Light Heavyweight, I know he used to be, mistake


----------



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

It's like a poster from 10 years ago...


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

TanyaJade said:


> Faber by RNC


You do realize it is a title fight, right?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

1.) Is that taking place in Mexico?

2.) For kicks I've always wanted to see Brock Lesnar vs Sean Sherk. Both wrestlers. It'll be a good match. If you can create this you get a rep from me.

Rather than utilizing pastel colors try something that pops. Good effort though!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Moving this to the Graphics Showroom, please post this kind of thing there from now on


----------



## rich212 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have made a new thread for posters here http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/160001-ufc-fake-event-posters.html#post2545329


----------



## rich212 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi Rauno you can delete THIS thread now as I will just use the other one, thanks


----------

